# Workout routine



## kasino (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok. So a little bit of information about myself.  First, i have decided to start muay thai, but still have to rearange my schedule before i can start taking the class's, which will be 3 days a week, 1 hour a day.

Next:  I wiegh about 135 pounds, am about 6' tall, and have a very slim frame.

What I'm looking for here is a gym/wieght room workout routine + maybe some foods i should be trying to eat to assist with it.

I don't want to get vindisel bulk (I think that looks gross actually) or anything, but i do want to improve quite a bit from where i am.  I will have the availability to work out for at least 1 hour each day of the week, with 4 days being able to do much more then that if nessecary.

Anyone here able to put together some routine that i could follow by any chance?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 8, 2009)

With all due respect, personal trainers get paid for advice like that, and they need a lot more information before they work up a routine for people to follow.

Basic suggestion would be to eat healthy food, exercise, and chart your progress with an accurate scales and fabric tape measure.  There's no magic involved.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.charlesatlas.com/ 

Kinda old school, but it's a great workout and it's got nutrition information in there ... though also a bit old school.  It's a good start.


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2009)

If you're looking to 'bulk up' you've chosen the wrong sport.  Muay thai fighters need small fast muscles, not big slow ones.

If you want to bulk up, start with a full body weights program 3 days a week and eat enough protein.  If you weigh 60 kgs, you should be eating at least 120 grams of protein every day (more if possible).  Buy a decent protein powder (I've only used Nitrotech which gave me great results).

Drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 11, 2009)

kasino said:


> I don't want to get vindisel bulk (I think that looks gross actually) or anything, but i do want to improve quite a bit from where i am.  I will have the availability to work out for at least 1 hour each day of the week, with 4 days being able to do much more then that if nessecary.



that's good you don't want to get huge, because it doesn't sound like you have the genetics for it.  you are what is known as a "hardgainer" & your best bet is actually going to be intense, infrequent workouts, & a lot of food.  google "hardgainer" or "hardgainer workouts" & see what pops up.    



Akira said:


> If you're looking to 'bulk up' you've chosen the wrong sport.  Muay thai fighters need small fast muscles, not big slow ones.
> 
> If you want to bulk up, start with a full body weights program 3 days a week and eat enough protein.  If you weigh 60 kgs, you should be eating at least 120 grams of protein every day (more if possible).  Buy a decent protein powder (I've only used Nitrotech which gave me great results).
> 
> Drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep.



i disagree that bulk automatically = slow.  this idea has persisted in boxing too.  you may not be _quite_ as fast after you add weight, but with good flexibility, technique, & the proper strength training program, you can still be fast for your weight class.  

the bigger problem for me at least has been cardio.  it simply takes more oxygen to move more muscle, & i still don't have the cardio at 195 that i had at 150.

jf


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 11, 2009)

http://stronglifts.com/

Free ebook with workout, exercise decsriptions, nutrition, etc.  and forum for questions.  The routine is power based, and will build up explosive strength without getting you really bulky.  The guy who wrote the book weighs in at 165lbs, has the following lifts:


Deadlift: 170kg
Box Squat: 140kg
Box Front Squat: 130kg
Bench Press: 100kg
Overhead Press: 65kg
I was using this routine for about a year, and added a little over 100lbs to my squat keeping my body weigh the same.  I got a lot of comments about how much faster I was and how much harder I was hitting.  

YMMV.


----------



## kasino (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks a bunch.  Im gonna check out these last few things.  And I'm not really looking to get "bulk" per-say, But I do need to put on "some" weight, I'd like to step up from 135ish to closer to 150-165ish.


----------



## Wagonmancer (Jul 13, 2009)

About.com has some good stuff about hard-gainers.


----------

